# problem bei nfsu2



## meik19081999 (5. April 2013)

Hallo leute
Also ich habe letztens versucht ein neues auto bei nfsu2 einzufügen hat aber nicht geklappt und jetzt werden die autos im spiel nichtmehr angezeigt und ich kann auch keine rennen mehr fahren
Hat jemand ne idee was da sein könnte?
Danke im vorraus
Mfg meik19081999


----------



## Entelodon (5. April 2013)

ein mod auto?


----------



## meik19081999 (5. April 2013)

Also ich hab vsynch schon öfters an un ausgeschaltet aber nichts passiert ich hab bis jetzt immer ohne probleme gezockt njr seitdem ich ein neues auto einfügen wollte geht es nimmer bin wohl zu unerfahren.
Hat vielleicht jmd den ganzen ordner cars oder findet nen link zum download von diesem ordner cars?


----------



## meik19081999 (5. April 2013)

*nur
Ja ein mod auto


----------



## Entelodon (5. April 2013)

warum installierst du das game nicht einfach neu (zuerst sicherheitskopie vom savegame ordner machen!)? anschliessend patch 1.2 drüberbügeln, dann sollte das klappen...


----------



## meik19081999 (5. April 2013)

Weil ich die cd nixmehr find hab ich auch schon überlegt cd aber weg ^^


----------



## Entelodon (6. April 2013)

ich habe es kürzlich im mm gesehen für ca. 10 Euro... wenn du es so gerne spielst wäre das doch die investition wert, oder?


----------



## Erok (6. April 2013)

Was ist NFSU2 ? Shift 2 Unleashed ? 

Wenn ja, dann hast Du doch das Spiel im Origin-Account und kannst es dort jederzeit wieder neu runter laden ?


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (6. April 2013)

nfs underground 2 (2004)


----------



## meik19081999 (6. April 2013)

Also ich würd mir gerne des spiel nochmal kaufen aber ich bin noch nicht volljährig also kann ich niemandem geld überweisen un mei mum will des a net machen 
Und ja need for speed underground 2
Wisst ihr woran des liegen könnte


----------



## Jor-El (6. April 2013)

Saug dir nochmal das Mod-Auto und schau mal nach, was da an Daten im Download drin sind. Diese dann im NFS-Ordner suchen und löschen.
Versuch ist es wert.


----------



## meik19081999 (6. April 2013)

Des problem is wenn ich die lösch dann hab ich ja net die daten für alte auto oder?


----------



## Jor-El (8. April 2013)

Deshalb erst die Daten eindeutig identifizieren, die du damals installiert hast.


----------

